# Bitter Almond EO



## SouthernEssence (May 11, 2008)

Anyone know where to get it cheap?


----------



## SouthernEssence (May 12, 2008)

Guess not   :cry:


----------



## happyday (May 19, 2008)

True bitter almond EO is pretty dangerous stuff.  If you would settle for an FO that has a very true scent, Essential Oil University has it for a very low price.


----------



## SouthernEssence (May 19, 2008)

happyday said:
			
		

> True bitter almond EO is pretty dangerous stuff.  If you would settle for an FO that has a very true scent, Essential Oil University has it for a very low price.



How is it dangerous?  There are LOTS of soap makers that sell soaps with bitter almond EO in them.  

I'm not using FOs anymore.


----------



## SouthernEssence (May 19, 2008)

I looked it up and did see that it can be dangerous in homemade products.

Why do so many soap makers use it then...


----------

